# مطلوب شراء اراضى بالتجمع الخامس بالقاهرة الجديدة



## اسلام محمد (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 128102
مطلوب شراء اراضى فيلات بالتجمع الخامس ويفضل بالنرجس او البنفسج 
•	التعامل يتم مع الملاك فقط
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

